# France Passion recommendations Brittany & Loire Valley



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

During a super trip to the Dordogne region last year, we discovered some excellent France Passion sites and these got us hooked on the FP system.

So, in mid September we are off to France again (this time with friends in their M/Home too) and want to stay on France Passion sites.

Could any of you France experts recommend some FP sites for us in the Brittany and Loire Valley regions? We discovered some really great FPs in the Dordogne last year, particularly on vineyards and would love to repeat the experience.

All advice gratefully received and thanks in advance.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump.

Any France Passion users out there please who could give us some recommendations?

Happy to reciprocate with info on some FP sites in the Dordogne.

Rgds


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We had a holiday on the Loire a couple of years ago. 

Started inland (Sancerre) and worked our way towards the coast (Muscadet). 

We only got as far as Saumur in two weeks... To much wine to taste, too many Chateau gardens to visit, too many markets to browse  

Our holidays in France tend to be very wine orientated (hence the Sancerre to Muscadet above 8) ), and we love France Passion sites, but we only actually stayed on one France Passion site in the whole two weeks.

But that one site I highly recommend; in Chavignol (Sancerre), which has the bonus of being a cheese town as well as being in our favourite Loire wine location. If anything cheese is a bigger passion than wine with us :roll: 

So only one FP in two weeks? 

We always choose sites where you can walk into a town or village - the Chavignol site (will look the specific site up if you want - there are several) was right in the centre of the village.

All the other FPs we looked at on the Loire were on estates a couple of miles walk from habitation, so although we tasted and bought wine, we moved on to the nearest town/village muni to stay. Aires were impossibly full in August. But if you want any non-FP site recommendations happy to give you some.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The FP site at Chahaignes (check spelling) near Marcon in the Loir (not Loire) is basic but the Jasnieres wine he sells is first class. We bought 6 bottles which lasted 6 days.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Many thks to trevd01 and adonisto. Much appreciated. We will be visiting these FPs.

Any other suggestions out there? Surely more of you MHFers have used France Passions sites in these areas???

All suggestions/comments gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

we stayed here 
http://www.chenonceaux-blere-tourisme.com/client/gfx/photos/produit/chateau-de-nitray_167.jpg

you were allowed to park in the vinyard opposite the chateau
toilets and water in chateau courtyard, nice chateau and wine but in the middle of nowhere

very peacefu night's stay in june 2010 as we were the only ones

pic of view from the van

debbie


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

sorry I pasted in the wrong link, try this

http:
//www.chenonceaux-blere-tourisme.com/produit.php?ref=tcu-cha-10&id_rubrique=22&lang=2


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Debbie.....thank you so much. Really appreciated. Another one on the "to do" list.

Any other suggestions/recommendations out there?

Kind regards


----------



## SalTyVanners (Feb 9, 2020)

trevd01 said:


> We had a holiday on the Loire a couple of years ago.
> 
> Started inland (Sancerre) and worked our way towards the coast (Muscadet).
> 
> ...


Hey Trevor I came across your post after doing a google search for recommended wine/cheese France Passion sites in Loire Valley. The Chavignol (Sancerre) you recommended sounds perfect! Are you able to cast your mind back to find out the name so I can find it? Many thanks, Sal


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Sal, welcome to the forum!

You need to be a subscriber to the France Passion scheme to get the updated book. It's a great idea but for the reasons mentioned in Trev's post I too found I wasn't using it much and didn't subscribe last year.

But I do think it's worth trying for a year. See here https://www.france-passion.com/en/

Or I believe Vicarious Books in England does it.


----------

